# This website isn't secure. It has unencrypted connection, 5 trackers & unknown privacy practices



## Whispered_Freedom (Jan 25, 2019)

According to site information. Sorry, just thought I'd bring it up. People are becoming(or already are) wary of online security, that's all - myself included.


----------



## jobo (Jan 25, 2019)

Whispered_Freedom said:


> According to site information. Sorry, just thought I'd bring it up. People are becoming(or already are) wary of online security, that's all - myself included.


If your not, putting banking details or up to something dodgy, you don't need an  encrypted connection, but if your paranoid about such things or using public WiFi use a vpn.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 25, 2019)

I've been using it long enough and haven't been hacked yet. But tbh for me there's nothing to hack I don't use online banking or use credit cards so nothing to be really hacked for me


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2019)

Whispered_Freedom said:


> According to site information. Sorry, just thought I'd bring it up. People are becoming(or already are) wary of online security, that's all - myself included.



Um, so what? 
It's not like you're posting credit card info. As a matter of fact, the TOS (which you read when you agreed to them, right?) specifically prohibits posting any personal information.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 25, 2019)

While I'm not sure why the folks at Forum Foundry haven't added basic SSL encryption, which is pretty common now, I also can't see where it matters much for a site like this.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 25, 2019)

wasnt this *exact *same comment made some time ago?  and the answer was the same.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 25, 2019)

If you have a concern, contact the forum owners, Forum Foundry.  That side of things is their business.


----------

